# New York crash kills 5, injures 10



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

*New York crash kills 5, injures 10*

From Rob Frehse, CNN
UPDATED: 05:00 PM EDT 07.19.11

Five people were killed and at least eight injured Tuesday in *an accident involving a farm tractor and two automobiles *in western New York, the Yates County Sheriff's Office said.







Several helicopters and at least 10 ambulances were in the town of Benton to assist, according to a Sheriff's Office statement.

Eight people were taken to area hospitals, though more may have been hurt.

In an earlier statement, the Yates County Sheriff's Office said that between four and five people were caught in the wreckage. The Sheriff's Office made no mention of whether people were still trapped in a later statement.

The cause of the crash was not immediately clear.

From CNN.com



I bet a game of chicken was involved somehow.

That or all drivers were texting. The perfect storm of automobiles meet farm vehicle.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 20, 2011)

Or the fact that farm equipment was probably putting along at 10mph and a busy road.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 20, 2011)

Ny crash kills 5, injures 8.





Come on dude, if it ain't at least over 3,000 in NY, who cares!

J/K


----------



## LAM (Jul 20, 2011)

looks like maybe a "unsuccessful" pass on a busy road....


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 20, 2011)

LAM said:


> looks like maybe a "unsuccessful" pass on a busy road....



As, Curt said, why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2011)

13 Amish farmers in a van collided with tractor after side-swiped by car making pass...5 Amish dead, van mangled and crushed under tractor...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

maniclion said:


> 13 Amish farmers in a van collided with tractor after side-swiped by car making pass...5 Amish dead, van mangled and crushed under tractor...








YouTube Video










Sheriff's deputies have charged the driver of a  car who attempted to pass a tractor and collided with a van carrying the  farmers with five counts of criminally negligent homicide and with  driving while intoxicated.

 Steven Eldridge, 42, of Penn Yan, N.Y., also  faces charges of reckless driving, unsafe passing, speed not reasonable  and prudent, and failure to keep right after passing. He is being held  on $125,000 cash bail or $250,000 bond.

 Ten people were injured in the crash.

The farmers were passengers in a van traveling north in the town of  Benton, N.Y. about 12:45 p.m. Tuesday when a large, slow-moving tractor  with spray equipment attached approached, moving south at 5 to 10 mph. A  car behind the tractor passed it on a curve and hit the van, sending  the van into and under the tractor.

"This was a horrific accident scene," Spike said. "I've been in this business 40 years and it's the worst I've ever seen."

 Spike said he didn't know how fast Eldridge was  going at the time. The road is posted for 55 mph with signs warning to  slow to 45 mph because of the curve. Other signs indicate slow-moving  farm vehicles may be traveling the road.

 "The intersection is a no-passing zone at a  curve. The driver of the car decided to pass the tractor. ??? The  passenger van was forced to collide with and became embedded in and  under the tractor," Spike said.

 Joseph Zadorecky, 43, said he was mowing his lawn  at the northeast corner of Pre-Emption and Loree, about 50 feet away,  when the crash occurred. He said he saw the car, a red four-door,  coming, and the "spreader," which he called a "monstrous vehicle,"  locked up its brakes and "was deafening, just screeching."

 Zadorecky, who was shaking as he described the  crash, said he could see people inside the van turning away from the  onrushing collision.

 "The spreader raised up and it just kept climbing and climbing and then rested on top of (the van)."

 He said he was surprised to see three people get out of the mangled van.
 "There was nothing left of the van."

More @ *Driver charged after 5 Amish farmers killed in crash - USATODAY.com
*


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 20, 2011)

Man you just never know when your gonna go. I think ill go kiss my kids goodnight again.


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2011)

Curt, did you just edit the thread title? 

ANSWER!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

A look at court documents from Steven Eldridge???s past show a man  repeatedly involved in reckless traffic incidents, drugs, and run-ins  with police. 





If convicted of any felonies in this case it is possible prosecutors  could seek ???persistent felony offender??? status for Eldridge meaning a  maximum prison sentence of 15-to-Life or 25-to-Life is possible.*

Criminal Past*

The  reason for that stems from Eldridge???s prior criminal convictions.  He  was arrested in November, 2003 in Montgomery County, Ohio after police  say he assaulted an officer and tampered with evidence when he swallowed  an amount of crack-cocaine.  Court records show Eldridge was convicted  in 2004 of Tampering with Evidence and sentenced to probation.

In  April 2006 Eldridge was arrested by Rochester Police after they claim he  stole a police patrol car and proceeded to lead pursuing officers on a  24 minute police chase through the city and the Town of Irondequoit.   Police paperwork indicates speeds exceeded 80 mph and at one point  Eldridge was driving the wrong direction on I-490.  

In a police  interview following that incident Eldridge was asked if he had smoked  crack earlier in the day and Eldridge reportedly said ???yes.???​*Sheriff:  Eldridge Didn???t Call 911*

Despite  his not being injured in Tuesday???s crash Yates County Sheriff Ron Spike  said that to the best of his knowledge Eldridge did not call 911  following the impact that took place feet behind him.  While Sheriff  Spike???s deputies continue to investigate they are leaving open the  possibility of more charges; the DWI charge Eldridge faces implies he  was under the influence of drugs or alcohol.

???We did take a urine  sample and we've delivered that to the Monroe County Crime Lab,??? Sheriff  Spike explained.  ???We're awaiting the results of that to see what  further charges may or may not exist."

More @ *Driver In Crash That Killed 5 Amish Has Criminal Past - Rochester, News, Weather, Sports, and Events - 13WHAM.com*


----------



## Mudge (Jul 20, 2011)

Send him to China, they'll take care of him for the price of a bullet.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 20, 2011)

Christ that is crazy, too much of a bad thing! why any freakin bail?!? So, this asshole can do it again?

5 dead and we have this back out after some sick ass relative gets him out?!  Hold them accountable, if any such more problems happen by his actions.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^^ I agree with you. Would have called him a flight risk and denied bail. 

_Unconstitutional?_ ***** YOU!*



SFW said:


> Curt, did you just edit the thread title?
> 
> ANSWER!



Sorry, I must have just missed your post. Yes, I edited it after they updated the number of injured.


----------



## Michealpouh (Oct 8, 2015)

*high school help*

writing dom  tuesdays with morrie essays  help writing dissertation  essay reader  college paperss cheap


----------

